# Off Grid



## conarb (May 19, 2010)

As far as I know here in California you can't get a building finaled unless there is an electrical hookup, in Texas if a home is built "off the grid" is a utility hookup required to final the building?


----------



## Mule (May 19, 2010)

There is no requirement to "connect" to a service provider. However, within our city, we do require the electrical to be connected at the final in order to test the system. After that................

If there aren't any inspections "off the grid" then no service is required.


----------



## conarb (May 19, 2010)

So theoretically a guy could wire a home to code, hook up soar panels and/or a windmill and pass final? Even though you know there will be no power at night when the wind isn't blowing?


----------



## globe trekker (May 19, 2010)

.

Conarb,

I think that storage batteries ' would ' provide some power from a stored source, in the evenings, ...just not from the traditional source known as "The Grid!"

.


----------



## Mule (May 19, 2010)

If there is no inspection process then solar panels or wind turbins wouldn't even be required to be there is not a final.

There are some cities in Texas that don't want the electricity connected when performing a final inspection. Something about liabilities...

I don't see how a final can be performed with electricity but that's just me!


----------



## cda (May 19, 2010)

There were some posts on that other site, about cabins being built in the hill with no electrcity and getting passed with battery smokes.

Then there was  a post recently about one city saying if you do not have electricity that you have a sub standard house.

That big brother, don"t know why he has to rule every aspect of our lives???


----------



## pwood (May 19, 2010)

i've done several finals with permanent homes off the grid. gas stoves, refers, water heaters, lights, gravity flow waters systems etc. pelton wheels ,solar , storage battery etc... you don,t need the grid to get a final where i live. you don't need energy calcs if you are using a nondepletable source of energy! guess that would not apply in ca's part of calif?


----------



## globe trekker (May 19, 2010)

.

Because being "off the Grid" is atypical type living, it would take some careful planning and considerations by an

experienced BO and DP's to design something compliant.    Or one could claim the Amish clause [ the `ol religious

protection from Big Brutha  ] and just meet the bare minimums.   I would think that that type of claim would

take some approved Zoning variances [ in writing of course  ] and some folks who knew how to design an

"off the Grid" type of structure.      That type of living DOES offer some attractive benefits though!

.


----------



## TimNY (May 20, 2010)

In NY Hunting an Fishing Cabins are addressed here.

I don't know that the code requires you to be connected to a commercial power source.  I suppose local legislation could, though.


----------

